# Awning windows do not close properly



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They probably unscrew from the inside.


----------



## Le_Marquis (Aug 11, 2015)

Meaning that I have to remove the sill, right?

Where's the best place to buy new operators?

Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No. Open the window and look from the backside. 

Once you figure out how to remove it, you can see about sourcing it. 

Looks pretty old so it may be hard. Try Blaine Hardware in MD.


----------



## Le_Marquis (Aug 11, 2015)

Windows on Wash - Unfortunately it is too cold up here in Ontario to open the windows in the winter, but I will check it out in the spring. Do you know for sure that these kind of windows can be unscrewed from the backside? I can't remember seeing any screws last summer, and the videos I've seen on repairing awning windows mention the need to remove the sill.

Can I put a brand new operator? Do I really have to go with the old model? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can't really tell until you open it up.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

After looking at the pics, it seems like that top plate would pop off and reveal the locking mechanism and the screws attaching the lock to the window.
Give the underside a little tap, by the 90 degree corner, and see if it pops loose


----------



## Le_Marquis (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks ZTMAN,

Will certainly try your method. Quick question - what do you mean by "by the 90 degree corner"? Not sure exactly where. If you can, save my picture to your computer, edit the picture by circling the area, and then upload.

Thanks a million!!


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

If you look at the pic from the underside, tap the corner near the Just tap the very edge, not the part that appears to be screwed to the window. You can see a gap in the metal. You may want to use a punch or a flat head.


----------



## DonnaPal (Nov 4, 2015)

*Removal & Operators*

To remove this kind of operator, you will need to first take off the wood trim covering it. You can score the paint with a knife and then try to pry it up carefully with something like this: http://www.swisco.com/90-degree-Hyde-Angle-Pry-Bar-Scraper-Tool/pd/Do-It-Yourself-Tools/75-081

Now for the operator, there are a few sizes to choose from:

http://www.swisco.com/Window-Lever-Operator/pd/Awning-Window-Replacement-Operators/39-037

http://www.swisco.com/Window-Lever-Operator/pd/Awning-Window-Replacement-Operators/39-069

http://www.swisco.com/lever-lock-operator/pd/Awning-Window-Replacement-Operators/39-070


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I believe Donnapal (not sure if it's Donna or her pal) wins the DIY "Wise tip of the week" ! I'm 99% sure that wood reveal/cover must come off , but be careful ! They become _extremely _brittle & should be "babied" off .

Make sure the rest of the window componants have no rot or damage before R&Ring with new operators .

Also , that Hyde bar is the absolute _primo_ tool for removing _any_ wood molding . The flat end has a thin edge that the cheap imitations can't match !

Other than that , I have no opinions on this thread .:devil3:


----------



## Le_Marquis (Aug 11, 2015)

This is awesome information!

Thanks everyone!


----------

